# 330 conis



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

just bought 2 - 330 body grippers that are close to new for 10.00 at a garage sale
how do i tell a 330 from a 330 mag? is it spring dia?
where is the company stamp at?
i can't even use these in this state! maybe some day!
just would like to know what i have.
thanks
dale.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if you could post a pic that might be the easiest way for people to chim in.

xdeano


----------



## Foxbagger3 (Nov 23, 2008)

it depends, a duke 330 is a 9x10 and bridgers are 10x10, measure it out, those two brands are the most common traps


----------

